# The Plank in MY eyes



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Matthew 7
New International Version (NIV)
Judging Others

7 â€œDo not judge, or you too will be judged. 2 For in the same way you judge others, you will be judged, and with the measure you use, it will be measured to you.

3 â€œWhy do you look at the speck of sawdust in your brotherâ€™s eye and pay no attention to the plank in your own eye? 4 How can you say to your brother, â€˜Let me take the speck out of your eye,â€™ when all the time there is a plank in your own eye? 5 You hypocrite, first take the plank out of your own eye, and then you will see clearly to remove the speck from your brotherâ€™s eye.





In Christ Alone I Place My Trust


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Amen!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Greg E (Sep 20, 2008)

Excellent!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Thank You Atc.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Jesus didnâ€™t denounce the judging â€“ just the sequence of taking stock of your own house first.


----------



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

Fish&Chips said:


> Jesus didnâ€™t denounce the judging â€" just the sequence of taking stock of your own house first.


 Not quite. Matthew 7:1 Judge not that ye be not judged.

That statement stands on its own. He is stating quite clearly to not judge. Or am I reading wrong?


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

glenbo said:


> Not quite. Matthew 7:1 Judge not that ye be not judged.
> 
> That statement stands on its own. He is stating quite clearly to not judge. Or am I reading wrong?


You are correct. The judging is not ours to do.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

John was advising Jesus others were casting out Demons in his name and Jesus told John "He who is not against us is with us". 

The guy on the cross next to Jesus asked him "Lord remember me in your Kingdom" and Jesus told him "I tell you the truth, today you will be with me in paradise". I don't think that guy knew all the answers in the Gospel, but he came to Jesus as a believer.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

DA REEL DADDY said:


> John was advising Jesus others were casting out Demons in his name and Jesus told John "He who is not against us is with us".
> 
> The guy on the cross next to Jesus asked him "Lord remember me in your Kingdom" and Jesus told him "I tell you the truth, today you will be with me in paradise". I don't think that guy knew all the answers in the Gospel, but he came to Jesus as a believer.


I do believe that to be very true.. There is a lot that can be learned about the thief on the cross beside Jesus just before he died.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

*Christians need to stop walking on egg shells*

*Question: "What does the Bible mean that we are not to judge others?"

Answer: *This is an issue that has confused many people. On one hand, we are commanded by the Lord Jesus, â€œDo not judge, or you too will be judgedâ€ (Matthew 7:1). On the other hand, the Bible also exhorts us to beware of evildoers and false prophets and to avoid those who practice all kinds of evil. How are we to discern who these people are if we do not make some kind of judgment about them?

Christians are often accused of "judging" whenever they speak out against a sinful activity. However, that is not the meaning of the Scripture verses that state, "Do not judge." There is a righteous kind of judgment we are supposed to exerciseâ€"with careful discernment (John 7:24). When Jesus told us not to judge (Matthew 7:1), He was telling us not to judge hypocritically. Matthew 7:2-5 declares, "For in the same way you judge others, you will be judged, and with the measure you use, it will be measured to you. Why do you look at the speck of sawdust in your brother's eye and pay no attention to the plank in your own eye? How can you say to your brother, â€˜Let me take the speck out of your eyeâ€™ when all the time there is a plank in your own eye? You hypocrite, first take the plank out of your own eye, and then you will see clearly to remove the speck from your brother's eye." What Jesus was condemning here was hypocritical, self-righteous judgments of others.

In Matthew 7:2-5, Jesus warns against judging someone else for his sin when you yourself are sinning even worse. That is the kind of judging Jesus commanded us not to do. If a believer sees another believer sinning, it is his Christian duty to lovingly and respectfully confront the person with his sin (Matthew 18:15-17). This is not judging, but rather pointing out the truth in hopeâ€"and with the ultimate goalâ€"of bringing repentance in the other person (James 5:20) and restoration to the fellowship. We are to speak the truth in love (Ephesians 4:15). We are to proclaim what God's Word says about sin. 2 Timothy 4:2 instructs us, "Preach the Word; be prepared in season and out of season; correct, rebuke and encourage â€" with great patience and careful instruction." We are to "judge" sin, but always with the goal of presenting the solution for sin and its consequencesâ€"the Lord Jesus Christ (John 14:6).

Read more: http://www.gotquestions.org/do-not-judge.html#ixzz2wj7Tsw2Y​


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

F&C 

Thanks for your reply. I started this thread only to show what God did in my heart as far as being judgmental. We are tempted with all sorts of things. I'm never tempted with alcohol nor drugs, so satan and the demons never try me with that. However, they do tempt me with being judgmental of others. Ever since I can remember, I have been judgmental even if on a small scale. Thus I posted this scripture because for me, God was showing me the error of my ways. 

At one time I attacked the JW beliefs. I still do not believe all that they do and Shaggy and I have discussed this a little. However, for me, I had to apologize to Shaggy for my actions, not others actions. I respect shaggy and we can agree to disagree. We need to tell the truth, but I wasn't doing it with Gods love, it was from my evil heart. 

Shaggy and I are well, even though we disagree with some doctrinal issues. I told shaggy that maybe we should pray for each other and ultimately pray that Gods truth is revealed to all. 

I'm not saying this to get on you because I'm not the Holy Spirit. That is totally between you and God. But for me, I can't continue going down the path of being judgmental. I can only pray that others seen Jesus in me rather me in me. I once was told that we have two choices in every situation. We can get bitter or we can get better. Too long I was bitter. With Gods help, I want to get better now. 

If I can show the love of God by living a Christ like life, then maybe others will see Jesus in me. I've got a lot of work to do. 


In Christ Alone I Place My Trust


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

I hear you atcfisherman. That's a good testimony about what God can do with a heart that yields to Him. I also am not bitter with shaggy or anybody else. I'm aware that when you stand with God, people will come against you. It's not actually them (Ephesians 6:12). God bless.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Fish&Chips said:


> I hear you atcfisherman. That's a good testimony about what God can do with a heart that yields to Him. I also am not bitter with shaggy or anybody else. I'm aware that when you stand with God, people will come against you. It's not actually them (Ephesians 6:12). God bless.


You need to get your facts straight before you make accusations. You do not have a clue about the witnesses. God will judge.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

shaggydog said:


> You need to get your facts straight before you make accusations. You do not have a clue about the witnesses. God will judge.


Like I said, nothing against you shaggydog. Anytime you want to get together to go do some fishing - let me know. 
I'll be praying for you.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Fish&Chips said:


> Like I said, nothing against you shaggydog. Anytime you want to get together to go do some fishing - let me know.
> I'll be praying for you.


No thanks on the fishing, but I do have a question for you. Lets say I found out where you worship and begin telling lies about your place of worship. I say they are pro homosexual and will marry homosexual couples. That you also bring snakes for snake handling into your place of worship to prove your faith, and several other untrue things. How would you feel?

I have addressed everything you have brought up about the witnesses being a cult, and showed where they are not true. Yet you continue with your lies. I have answered everything truthfully, including addressing the blood issue. Why do you continue? What is your motive? Do we interpret the scriptures differently? Yes. Do we have different doctrinal differences? Yes. So you believe that anyone that believes differently than you is a cult. You really need to grow up and mature spiritually. You can call yourself a man of God, and some will believe you. But there is only one that really makes a difference, and that is God himself. He knows the truth. If you are wrong, which you are, how do you think you stand in His eyes?


----------



## tngbmt (May 30, 2004)

i refrain from posting because i felt .. unqualified but ..


> it is his Christian duty to *lovingly and respectfully* confront the person with his sin


this i agree with. i will refuse to call anyone a sinner, a hypocrite, a devil worshiper or condemned because it is with these measures that i will be judge on the final day. instead .. show compassion, show love .. pray for their hearts to change. lead by examples and they will recognize the Spirit of God in your action.

i too am a sinner asking for mercy .. and not judged by my worthless attempts to follow Him.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

tngbmt said:


> i refrain from posting because i felt .. unqualified but ..
> this i agree with. i will refuse to call anyone a sinner, a hypocrite, a devil worshiper or condemned because it is with these measures that i will be judge on the final day. instead .. show compassion, show love .. pray for their hearts to change. lead by examples and they will recognize the Spirit of God in your action.
> 
> i too am a sinner asking for mercy .. and not judged by my worthless attempts to follow Him.


Hit the nail on the head. Thanks for sharing.

In Christ Alone I Place My Trust


----------

